# Um Ok, I just joined as a club member...



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Now what?

I paid via paypal, got a receipt confirmation, but I'm still seeing ads and I only see 2 messages in the member forum.

According to some other posts I've seen upon paying I should be able to access the members area.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

If your PayPal account is tied to your checking account (versus a credit card), your membership will not activate until the "check" clears.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

It's tied to a savings account, so I guess that's probably the issue then. Any idea what time frame we're talking about? Just curious.

ETA:

AHHHH! yeah just checked the savings account, paypal hasn't pulled the cash yet.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

PayPal says that it typically takes 3-4 business days to process "eCheck" transactions unless you do it as an "Instant Payment" which is backed up by a credit card. Once PayPal marks the transaction as complete, the forum will be notified and your access will be changed automatically.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Marc said:


> PayPal says that it typically takes 3-4 business days to process "eCheck" transactions unless you do it as an "Instant Payment" which is backed up by a credit card. Once PayPal marks the transaction as complete, the forum will be notified and your access will be changed automatically.


I guess I'm confused. I've payed for many PayPal transactions funded by the savings account and I've never had this problem. Every other time the transfer was instantaneous, now here we are 48 hours later and still no change. The money is still sitting there....


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

If you did it right before a weekend, those 48 hours don't count towards PayPal's "weekdays".


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't understand why there is a delay at all.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, according to the bank and paypal, you've been paid, still no change.

Is there someone I could PM to have this looked at?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Wow, 5+ days later and you still don't have your badge. What's up with that?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'll see what I can find out...


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I received a message last night from Jeff Block saying that I should become active today.


----------



## Jeff Block (Aug 6, 2007)

Everything looks good at this point. You should be a full TC Club member at this point. Not sure why processing took so long on the PayPal side of things.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

He probably forgot to verify his PayPal account like all those emails say to do.


----------

